# Germal Larger



## Jazman (1/6/03)

I did my first partial mash today and it apears to be a succes but i well let you know soon and i havent bothered with extract brewing but i know to get a mash tun befroe my next try.
I used 1.5 kg of munich malt ,, 1.5 kilo of pilsner malt
30 gram halletau hops in the boil and 30 grams finish hops and 2 tsp of irish moss.And one can of coopers baviaran lager and wyeast 2206 baviarian lager yeast.

mash strike temp 75 deg mash temp 65 deg for 90 min

sparge temp 72 deg .

biol for 60 mins

og gravity 1044 may be not a high mash effiecently but im happy for my first mash and next time i use a mash tun its a pain in the arse with out one.


----------



## GMK (1/6/03)

Mash Tun

Are you going to buy one or make one.
I have made my own out of a large plastic food grade bucket.
Took me four days to drill the 1.5mm holes in my plastic false bottom.
If your container is big enough...try and have the false bottom sitting above the outlet...much easier.

However, i just picked a rubbermaid 5 gallon cooler with a Phills plastic false bottom (holes smaller than the metal one - approx 1.75/2mm) - i battered for a SS Drip tray.
I have to do a bit of work to it. Got rid of the crappy plastic tap - will be fitting a SS Gate valve to it.
Also, hopefully it will fit - got a mate to bring me out a St Pats SS false bottom from the states - excellent, 1/16 holes on 1/8centres (ie 1.5mm on 3mm centres) for $20.00 US dollars.
http://www.stpats.com/mills.htm

Even putting thermal foam around mine - i was having problems with it loosing too much heat. It was fine for steeping and mashing small amounts of speciality grains - but not for AG brewing.

Good luck....


----------



## Jazman (2/6/03)

i plan to make one maybe the esky manifold system sounds the best but will get a bucket and maybe an electric element the one on esb websit 240 buck looks the go if you wanna spend money


----------



## GMK (2/6/03)

Goto http://www.morebeer.com/
Type in mash tun.
You can buy a 
5 gallon cooler mash tun complete with SS false bottom...84.00 usd
10 gallon cooler mash tun complete with ss false bottom ..99.00 usd.

Ask them for a price without the SS bottom...as their holes are 3/32 on 5/32 centres too big.

Alternatively, you can buy a coleman round cooler 15 ltr approx 50.00 try for the 25/30 ltr, phills false bottom 35.00 (buy the plastic one as it has smaller holes) gate valve and fittings 25.00 non SS to 65.00 SS fittings...buy a 1200 watt SS heating wand 50.00 or 2400watt SS heating wand 90.00.

If you can buy a round cooler insulated one...you want need to heat it...unless you do step mashes...thats what the heater element is for....

Hope this helps...

Remember...for air freight...keep it under 250.00 AUS total and/or Postal 1000.00 AUS and you want have to pay customs/duty.


----------



## kbekus (3/6/03)

Hey GMK, did you get a Rubbermaid 5 gallon cooler from the US?


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

kbekus said:


> Hey GMK, did you get a Rubbermaid 5 gallon cooler from the US?


 I was lucky and got an old 5 gallon rubbermaid from a fellow club member who now owns an 8 gallon one.

I battered a SS drip tray for it...with a Phills plastic false bottom.
I have to do some work to it...the plastic tap was not right.

Installing a SS gate valve...
But hey..the price was right and it will suffice...

But, i checked out ones in the states and the customs duty side as i was thinking of getting one.
ESB prices for just the round coolers are very expensive...


----------



## kbekus (3/6/03)

You're not wrong.... ESB are hefty expensive. Rubbermaid have a web site and will ship to Australia, their price is $28US for the 5gallon cooler. So I may order a couple and get them shipped over, the site quoted $13US for shipping......

Then all I need is to replace the spiggot and get a false bottom, huh? BTW, with the false bottoms, how come they have an elbow fitting that takes liquid from above the false bottom? I thought you'd want to collect liquid from below it?

Also, is the 5gallon a good size to do 20 litre batches? Of course this is only the start, then I'll need a boiler / hot liquor tank, sparge arm, etc


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

I would buy the next size up...

Those prices are excellent.
Remember if it comes over via air mail...keep it under 250 ausd total.
Give me the web site and i might be interested in the bigger one myself.

The elbows on the false bottom are there so that the liquid comes from underneath thru the elbow and then into the spigot and out...you conect a hose upto this.

I have ordered a St Pats 10 inch SS False bottom for 20.00 USD.
Cant wait until i get this and my Wort chiller from them.


----------



## kbekus (3/6/03)

http://www.rubbermaidproducts.com/Merchant...nt2/merchant.mv?

Then on the left, click on Food Service, then on Insulated Beverage Containers. They have the 5 and 10 gallon items listed, but not the 8 gallon unit.

So you think the 5 gallon cooler's a little small for doing 20 litre batches?


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

The 5 gallon is fine for 20 ltr batches.

But, if you want to do double batches and or really big beers - RIS, Scotch Ales & Barley wines...

You probably wont be able to fit it all in.

so for the extra 10.00 usd...might as well get the bigger one.
One size mash tun to do all.


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

That site is too dear...

I allready found two sites cheaper...a site that had 
the 5 gallon for 24.30 USD
and 10 gallon for 34.85.usd

and another site for the 5 gallon at 22.95 usd.

http://www.surveyorsupply.com/catalog/misc/misc_04.htm
http://www.dudco.com/Rubbermaid/BeverageDi...Dispensers.html


----------



## kbekus (3/6/03)

OK, I had some trouble with both those sites with their online ordering. Please let us know if you order one, I'm getting quiet curious about the possibilities.,...


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

kbekus said:


> OK, I had some trouble with both those sites with their online ordering. Please let us know if you order one, I'm getting quiet curious about the possibilities.,...


 i normally just get the product code and then e-mail them requesting a quote on the item plus freight to Canberra Australia.

I usually ask for quotes on both air and postal.


----------



## Jazman (3/6/03)

Jovial monk got a rubbermaid for 185 bucks i seen it htier a couple of weeks ago give tom a call i like the esky manifold idea i may go with that


----------



## GMK (3/6/03)

Jazman,

I think the esky manifold is too complicated and not as efficient as a round cooler with a false bottom.

The guy i got the Rubbermaid off has one that he used to use...then went to the small Rubbermaid and then to the large one.

If you give me a price you are willing to pay, i can see if he wants to get rid of it.


----------



## Jazman (4/6/03)

see how much he wants maybee we can hagle over the price and see what we can organize the next time u come to adelaide would mind getting hold of your ausssie draught recipe as im getting reading for next summer i have liquid lager yeast to go with it.


More beer more beer (you know how it goes)


----------



## GMK (5/6/03)

Jazman

i will chek with him tonight..ref price.

My Aussie draft and some of other recipees have all ready been posted to this site.

I have even posted an XL spread sheet of some of my recipees.
Just do a search from the beggining on Aussie draft and you should find it...

When you make my recipee(s)...there is only one stipulation...
when and if i am ever down you way...i get to come over a try one or two...


----------



## Jazman (6/6/03)

no probs ken so what size is this rubbermaid .I aslo plan to some extract as i hear some damm good results came from them like your beers


----------



## GMK (7/6/03)

Jazman

The one my mate has for sale is the square esky one with a manifold...

I have the old Rubbermaid 5 gallon / 20 ltr cooler.

i will still get a price on it...


----------



## RegBadgery (7/6/03)

Those US purchase/shipping prices sound good. I have a 10 gallon rubbermaid - picked it up in a disposal store for $110 - dusty as blazes but otherwise in mint condition. 

cheers
reg


----------



## kbekus (19/6/03)

Yeah, well those prices are great, if you can get them.... I tried both those cheaper places Ken, neither will ship to Australia :angry: I think I'll settle with a pair of food grade buckets, one inside the other -cheap and simple.


----------



## GMK (19/6/03)

10 Gallon Rubbermaid Cooler Mash Tuns

All right.

I have sourced a pretty cheap price for the above items in Australia.

There is a company in Adelaide - geminex - that stock and sell Kookaburra gear. Kookaburra market the rubbermaid mash tuns in Australia...They have offices all over the country.
prices are as follows:
5 gallon 98.00
7 Gallon 108.00
10 gallon 158.00

Freight to Canberra is 25.00  
Now - if we buy 3 of the 10 gallon - he will sell them to me at 138.00 inc gst each.  

Jerkawiz camping store is the local supplier in canberra for Kookaburra...there price was 198.00 ea or 178.00 if I bought 3.

Now i have relies in adelaide but i wont be there until xmas. :  
Unless someone else is coming back from adelaide and heading this way - freight will be expensive.

Also, i need another 2 people to come into buy one or more.
Kookaburra have a web site and will not sell to the public....you need a store....any store owners in Sydney interested in getting a good price for us poor homebrewers...

The floor is now open....


----------



## GMK (19/6/03)

Jazman

If i send you a copy of the e-mails from Geminex...
Are you interested in arranging the purchase of 3.

Also, are you going to Ballarat for the Rats get together....then you can bring them with you...


----------



## Jazman (19/6/03)

what is the rats get together send me the url for geminex and i will ring them maybee thaey gan get me a 5 gallon one and any way im not going to ballarat


----------



## GMK (19/6/03)

Jazman,

will send it from work tommorrow.

Get the 7 or 8 gallon...it is only $10.00 more and holds another 8-12 ltrs.....


----------



## kbekus (20/6/03)

Yes, and a 7 gallon for me please  I wonder if John at Grape and Grain would be interested.....


----------



## therook (20/6/03)

The Rats get together is in october at ballarat, we get together do a couple of A.G's and generally drink heaps of piss.
Tom from Adelaide will be there.

Rook


----------



## GMK (20/6/03)

therook said:


> The Rats get together is in october at ballarat, we get together do a couple of A.G's and generally drink heaps of piss.
> Tom from Adelaide will be there.
> 
> Rook


 Does this mean we can get Tom to pick some Rubbermaid Coolers up for us and bring them along ?

Do you think you could arrange it/ask him etc...

Thanks


----------



## therook (20/6/03)

he does look on here as the jovial monk, i think he would bring them.

rook


----------



## GMK (20/6/03)

I thought that was who you referred to.

I will send him an e-mail...

Thanks

Ken...


----------



## Jazman (20/6/03)

or maybee tom will try and sell you his one in the shop he has 5 gallon for $185 so maybee i will talk to him in a month if i remember as my next beer will be an esb fresh wort bock.


----------

